# I might be reading Lakota all wrong!



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

NOT 
This would definately not be my dogs, specially Lakota. The girl has deer on the brain and since it's been darker in the morning when we go out we see a minimum of at least 8 deer. Today in 3 different area's very close deer crossed our path. If she smells the fresh tracks thats it, she keeps looking. I don't know what she'd do if she got one but I know she'd keep going till she did catch it.
Doggy and the Deer, They are best friends


----------

